# My first painting!



## CA_

I thought I'd post my first painting I did a couple years ago, as I'm considering starting to paint again. Just thought I'd share!


----------



## mishele

It's very nice!! If you have the time and room, you should definitely do it!!


----------



## pgriz

I'd say there's enough talent there for it being worth your while to develop it.


----------



## Benco

It's good, you should take it up again.


----------



## Photographiend

Oils? Nice.


----------



## Robin_Usagani

True artist. Paint, musician, photographer, digital artist, what else?  Ballroom dance, ballet?  Lol


----------



## Rakusia

wonderful


----------



## snehasmile

I really like this painting... May I save it!


----------



## bribrius

CA_ said:


> View attachment 37151
> 
> I thought I'd post my first painting I did a couple years ago, as I'm considering starting to paint again. Just thought I'd share!




I hope you have gotten better.


----------

